# Opening Day: Turkey Season



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 15, 2009)

Got up at 4:30 to try and kill me a turkey. Sat for an hour before sunrise and an hour after with no action at one spot. On the way to an old food plot behind me, I heard a gobble. When I was getting close to the plot, I heard another and had to sit down. To make a long story short, I watched 3 gobblers and up to 3 jakes and 10 hens for 3 hours without a shot. The gobblers were responsive to calling before the hens came out (right before the gobblers were in range), and then they turned around and strutted. They never came close after that. I quit calling and hoped they would feed their way to me but no such luck.

I came back after lunch to hear a gobble behind the same food plot. I got set up in the woods and I see three turkeys. Not the three gobblers I was hoping for but the three jakes. I didn't take a shot, but they were within 10 feet of me.

I saw more turkeys than I ever had before, saw gobblers fighting, saw hens fighting, and heard all kinds of vocalizations I had never heard before. I didn't kill any, but I still have all season.


Cell phone video and picture-so they're crap
Jake






Talkin' with a gobble somewhere in there


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 16, 2009)

nice! i cant wait for season to open up here

sometimes watching um like that is better than killin one. you get to hear the actuall sounds they make helps out alot when practicing your calls 

goodluck!

there was about 15 turks feeding on a hill by my house the other day. i pulled off the road and watched threw binoculars. one gobbler had atleast a 12" beard, that sucker is mine! i ended up calling them, half of the heard turned aorund and walked away while the other half walked straight to my truck. it was hilarious.


----------



## daltonmcgill (Mar 16, 2009)

ours opens this weekend :mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Mar 16, 2009)

Next month...hopefully I got my permit in time.


----------



## Andy (Mar 16, 2009)

Hang in there FML. 
The gobbler in the video sounded awful close... LOL
Good luck!!


----------



## switchback (Mar 19, 2009)

Waiting for it to open here! 

Got my first turkey with a bow during deer season, now I'm looking to get my first bird with my shot gun. 

Good luck and waiting for pics.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Mar 20, 2009)

The gobbles in the video were just the jakes. They each had 2 inch beards, but the lead bird had a full, even fan. I was tempted to shoot, but those will be the birds I'm hunting in two years.


----------



## Jim (Apr 1, 2009)

26 more days till open season here in MA. 8)


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 1, 2009)

Have never been spring gobbler hunting. It seems like it could be intense!


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 1, 2009)

bAcKpAiN said:


> Have never been spring gobbler hunting. It seems like it could be intense!


No doubt, it is. When you get a turkey so close to you that you can feel it gobble, it is intense. I'm going back Saturday aand Sunday possibly.


----------

